# A Broken Silence: War for the Soul of Sanctum (Recruitment)



## SonOfStan (Feb 20, 2011)

_Oh golden fields of wheat, amber oceans of sorghum and attock! The rustling of the wind in your blessed heart has brought us here, o Sanctum; and the love of the life you bring shall keep me. 

-'Sanctum of my Heart: The Collected Works of Antioch Sylantrus,' 858.M41


How blind, the minds of the innocent. -Churak Epstein, Bishop of Fantine

_

Sanctum is a quiet place; the kind of place a soldier will spend a lifetime fighting for, the kind of place the weary hope for, the kind of place where every day sometimes seems like a waking dream. Life is peaceful here, simple, easy. Sanctum has never known the touch of war, nor the hand of a tyrant.

A single continent in a vast ocean, Sanctum is an agri-world, dedicated to growing and harvesting food for the vast armies of the Imperium. The people of Sanctum are hard working and honest, possessed of an inner calm belied by their dedication to their fields. Having little contact with the outside galaxy, they do not fear the dangers that lurk amongst the stars; nor do they have any real knowledge of them. The existence of things like tyranids and orks and even daemons are regarded as nothing more then children's fables, designed to scare small children into living a life pleasing to the God Emperor.

No good thing can last forever, though. In the community where you have spent your entire life, there has been the first murder in several decades. Its nature is so violent, so heinous in nature, that the gossip can scarcely be believed. Symbols and patterns, drawn in blood? Torture and sacrifice? Blasphemy against the God-Emperor? Such things must surely be impossible.

Nevertheless, the peace of your world has been abruptly broken. Something dark has turned its gaze to Sanctum; something that hunts through the fields, and inside the bowels of the city-sized Harvester Engines your people sometimes call home. To you, the night is no longer safe, though all around you seem ready to convince themselves that absolutely nothing is wrong. As the shadow of an immortal evil falls upon your beloved world, you and those like you are the only ones that can stand against it.

--------------------------

My goal for 'Broken Silence' is for it to start off almost like a survival/horror-type RPG. Your characters are generally unfamiliar with the terrors of the galaxy we all know so well; they typically wouldn't be able to show you the difference between a tyranid and a daemon. That doesn't make them stupid or naive...just inexperianced (which is, of course, something that will be changing soon)

I'm a huge fan of story-driven RPs. This isn't necessarily for those who just love a good bashing; if you like taking part in creating a story, and being responsible for a character that makes independent actions within it that mold that story, then this is for you. If you're familiar at all with Hunter: The Reckoning, or any other WoD product, that might help explain the theme I'm trying to go with. Not to say that there won't be any reckless heroism or ass-kicking on your part; just that I'm all about the story, and will try to provide you with the deepest one possible. I'll try to be able to accommodate as many PCs possible, but just to be safe, we'll set a cap at 10.


Alright, my lunch break is over. I'll post a character creation sheet later on today, as well as more information on the world of Sanctum.


----------



## Knightofni (Aug 3, 2010)

Hiya, I'm fairly interested in the sound of this RP, however i'd like to ask a few questions:

What is the tech level of this population? Would say for example a game hunter (if there is anything to hunt on this world) have access to a bolt action Autogun or a cross bow or what? Also would it be acceptable to play a Ratling? would there be even a slighlty military background option for a character? Like a PDF trooper with some basic combat training, but absoloutely no idea how it would be properly utilized


----------

